# Please help- Currently on Aufenthaltserlaubnis and switching job



## alok4best

Hello forum members.

I am an Indian citizen, currently hold a temporary residence and work permit (Aufenthaltserlaubnis) which expires this June.

I am in discussions with a prospective employer and I might decide to resign from my current job to take up the new one.

The query I have is :
1. If I take up a new job, I understand I will need to apply for a new Aufenthaltserlaubnis , as this document is normally tied up to an employer. Please confirm?
2. For a new application, would I have to obtain an approval from ZAV again. My current employer had obtained ZAV approval the first time I can here. My new job is also in the same field and with a higher salary.
3. I have bee paying my taxes, social security contributions etc here for last 9 months. When I make a fresh application for Work Permit, am I eligible to apply instead for a Blue Card. I have an university degree, I work in information technology, and I also have more salary than the threshold for Blue Card.

Appreciate your help with these.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

alok4best,

Did you get information on your queries


----------



## miaux

How long you have been with the current permit?

For the first 3 years you cannot change jobs! You are tied to your employee you want it or not. 

When you get the permanent residence ( niederlaubniss) you can change jobs... on the meantime is not possible. 

You can try, but you will have problems with the auslanbehorde renewing your visa. 

And I know this because I have been through this.


----------



## Wegwerfen

I might be able to help you with your question if I knew more about what your Aufenthaltserlaubnis says. "Aufenthaltserlaubnis" is just a document type, like a visa. We'd need to know which paragraphs of the AufentG (residence law) governed the issuance of your visa, and any specific details that are printed on there. (Stay anonymous, though! We don't need your address or anything!)

Example: My first Aufenthaltserlaubnis restricted me to work at one specific *workplace*. My second one restricted me to an *industry* in which I could freelance for whichever workplaces I wanted. My third one has no restrictions at all. All of this was within three years. None of these were "permanent" Niederlassungserlaubnisse.

My hunch is that you will have to apply for a new Aufenthaltstitel when you switch jobs. This won't be problematic if you follow all legal directions to the letter and bring lots and lots of paperwork to your next Ausländerbehörde appointment. Can't say for sure unless you share more about your situation, though.

Hope this helps!


----------



## chaychay

Hi Alok, 
I am in the exact same situation, can you tell me what you did finally and what I need to do in this situation?


alok4best said:


> Hello forum members.
> 
> I am an Indian citizen, currently hold a temporary residence and work permit (Aufenthaltserlaubnis) which expires this June.
> 
> I am in discussions with a prospective employer and I might decide to resign from my current job to take up the new one.
> 
> The query I have is :
> 1. If I take up a new job, I understand I will need to apply for a new Aufenthaltserlaubnis , as this document is normally tied up to an employer. Please confirm?
> 2. For a new application, would I have to obtain an approval from ZAV again. My current employer had obtained ZAV approval the first time I can here. My new job is also in the same field and with a higher salary.
> 3. I have bee paying my taxes, social security contributions etc here for last 9 months. When I make a fresh application for Work Permit, am I eligible to apply instead for a Blue Card. I have an university degree, I work in information technology, and I also have more salary than the threshold for Blue Card.
> 
> Appreciate your help with these.


----------

